# Heads up...



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Is someone here needs a question answered, or asks me for some info, if you don't hear from me, I'll be taking a step away from the forum. Winter, I hope, is starting to finally leave, and that means HOT-RODS!!! I belong to a club called "East Coast Hot Rods", and we'll be getting our cars ready for cruising. We're going to put a straight axle on my buddy's 63 Nova, and turn it into a street gasser. That means the front end has to come off, motor/tranny pulled, and some long nights. I just started to mess with my 69 Nova, having picked up a set of red-line tires that I'm dying to get on. Then we have a couple of car shows we'll be planning for soon, our first big one this year will be a show at a local American Legion Post, with vets such as myself, helping other vets. With 2 brand new hips, I should be in good shape for the long haul. Any way, I'll still be here, and hopefully helping out with mis-information and bad tips. I'll be lurking, no doubt!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> ...Winter, I hope, is starting to finally leave, and that means HOT-RODS!!! I belong to a club called "East Coast Hot Rods", and we'll be getting our cars ready for cruising...


By the sounds of it, a good summer is in the cards. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey, Bro....
I'm just about in the same boat. Been in the old car hobby for about 30 years now and with the lousy winter we've had in Michigan everyone is ready to cruise and rock 'n roll once again.
My trains keep me sane in the winter months, but once the warm weather comes around it's time to fire up the cruisers and put the trains on "hold" until late October.
So keep 'em gassed up, waxed up, and between the lines. 
Most of all, have fun,
Bob


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

raleets said:


> Hey, Bro....
> I'm just about in the same boat. Been in the old car hobby for about 30 years now and with the lousy winter we've had in Michigan everyone is ready to cruise and rock 'n roll once again.
> My trains keep me sane in the winter months, but once the warm weather comes around it's time to fire up the cruisers and put the trains on "hold" until late October.
> So keep 'em gassed up, waxed up, and between the lines.
> ...


Yep Bob, getting sick of winter!!!!!!!!! We had 6 inches of wet snow last night!!!!! Gotta do some cruising!!!


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Have fun, old buddy. I'm doing the same thing. Got my new stainless exhaust system all finished, and now now have moving parts in both mufflers. I don't think there are any bearings on the valves, though. I'm getting ready for a new AC system in place of the aging OEM R-12 setup. It's hard to think about needing cold air after all we've been though this Winter! I'll look you up if we get up your way. Take care, kix


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

kix662003 said:


> Have fun, old buddy. I'm doing the same thing. Got my new stainless exhaust system all finished, and now now have moving parts in both mufflers. I don't think there are any bearings on the valves, though. I'm getting ready for a new AC system in place of the aging OEM R-12 setup. It's hard to think about needing cold air after all we've been though this Winter! I'll look you up if we get up your way. Take care, kix


Hi George:smilie_daumenpos:, good to hear from you. I hope my note finds everyone in good health?? How's that grandson doing??


----------

